# What's the difference between predestined and foreordained?



## Ajay (Feb 4, 2018)

What's the difference between predestined and fore-ordained? I don't know the exact spelling of foreordained. But the two are same? Or different? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackF (Feb 4, 2018)

AJAY said:


> What's the difference between predestined and fore-ordained? I don't know the exact spelling of foreordained. But the two are same? Or different?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Do you mean 'foreknew' as in Romans 8:29?


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 4, 2018)

God foreordains all the events of history/future. God predestined his children to salvation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 4, 2018)

There is significant semantic overlap in the terms, as both terms refer to God's decree which was set in eternity. Predestination focuses on the destiny of human beings as set by God's decree beforehand. The term emphasizes the destiny aspect of God's plan. Fore-ordination emphasizes more the fact of God's plan and that it was set from eternity, and can include, as Sarah noted, more than (though not less than!) human destiny, but is all-inclusive of everything that happens.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Ajay (Feb 9, 2018)

WCF 3:3-4 – Some are predestined to eternal life, others foreordained to everlasting death. 

Why Westminster Divines used predestination when they mention about eternal life (elect) and foreordained when they mention about everlasting death. 

Why cant use predestined to everlasting death instead of foreordained? 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 9, 2018)

It could simply be that both terms are used in Scripture, so the writers wished to incorporate ALL the biblical terms in some manner in the answer given.

Eph.2:10 says believers were "be*fore* *ordained*" to walk in good works. Jude 1:4 says of certain evil men they "were be*fore* of old *ordained* to this condemnation." 1Pet.2:20 actually uses the word "foreordained" in the KJV. The same Gk word is rendered "foreknew" in other texts, like Rom.8:29.

Rom.8:29-30, Eph.1:5 & 11 use "predestination." The same Gk term is rendered "*ordained* be*fore*" in 1Cor.2:7. Given the interchangeability of the rendering, I don't think it is being used re. the Confession in such a way as will neatly divide the senses.

"Predestined" could be taken in a sense that is decidedly _intentional for good; _"foreordained" could be taken as a broader term, which also includes an "ill" appointment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

